# عندي سؤال شخصي لكن كل شخص يكون صريح وجريئ .



## روماني زكريا (8 مايو 2010)

عندي سؤال شخصي
لكن كل شخص يكون صريح وجريئ
............................................................

السؤال هو:
من خلال تجربتك الشخصيه في عالم النت والشبكات العنكبوتيه هل تسمح لاولادك مستقبلا باستخدام النت ...؟؟
هذا السؤال يتعلق بك شخصيا وبما تفعله من خلال تجربتك مع النت ارجو ان ارى عدد ممكن من الاجوبه الصريحه ​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مايو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> عندي سؤال شخصي
> لكن كل شخص يكون صريح وجريئ
> ............................................................​
> السؤال هو:
> ...


 


:download:

سؤال جميل رومانى 

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
اسمح واولادى على فكرة يتابعون كل ما اكتبة بمنتدى الكنيسة 
لكن 

احممممممممممممم
لى تحفظات على الفيس بوك وتداول الصور والبيانات الشخصية 
فى طفولتهم ارسيها فيهم كمبادى 
وفى فجر شبابهم اطرحها للمناقشة كصديقة لهم 

واصلى اصلى اصلى 
ان يعمل ويكمل اللة عملة فيهم 
لان اللة لو موجود بقوة فى قلب الانسان 
سيمنحة اللة القدرة على التمييز وحسن التصرف


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (8 مايو 2010)

*زى ما قالت اسيمشيال *
*هسمحلهم طبعا بس مع رقابه ومناقشه*

*وميرسى يا رومانى سؤال مهم *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مايو 2010)

_*احمممممم
اكيد طبعا هسمحلهم
وهيكون بمراقبه معاهم 
ويمكن تقول اانو المراقبه ماتكفيش يمكن يزوغوا من ورانا
علشان كدا فى شفرات لغلق المواقع والصور  اللى موش
كويسه

ولازم نعرف انو ما بنيا على باطل فهو باطل
فالتربيه هى اساس كل شئ


احمممممم
شكرا رومانى

*_​


----------



## روماني زكريا (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي مروركم الجميل


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مايو 2010)

وليه لا اكيد هوافق بس تحت متابعه


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (8 مايو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> > عندي سؤال شخصي
> > لكن كل شخص يكون صريح وجريئ
> > ............................................................
> >
> > ...



*يا عالم مش يمكن النت والكمبيوتر يبقى حاجه قديمه اووووووووووى ويجى الاحدث منه
بس اكيد هسمحلهم لانى لو رفضت هيستخدموه من ورايا وطبعا هيكون فى رقابه من بعيد لبعيد
*​


----------



## besm alslib (8 مايو 2010)

*انا بقى اولادي بيدخلو النت عادي *

*وبدخل معاهم اوقات وبشوف بيكلمو مين واساسا انا بعمل دايما*

*على ان نكون اصحاب عشان اقدر اعرف عنهم كل شي وحتى اوقات انا بكلم الناس اللي بيكلموهم من باب الهزار*

*زي ما هما كمان بيجو ويبصو على المنتدى هنا بس عشان مش بيعرفو اللغه مش بيقدرو يشاركو *

*لكن لما بحكيلهم اوقات عن المواضيع بلاقي ردود منهم هما *

*هما بيدخلو شات الماني كمان بس ده بس شويه بيقلقني وبحب اتابع دخولهم عليه حرص مش اكتر*

*شكرا اخي على الموضوع المهم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 مايو 2010)

ااااااه طبعا هسمح لهم بأستخدام النت طالما مش هيستخدمه فى حاجة مش كويسة بالاضافة الى متابعتى لييييييه 
ليه أمانع وانا هكون بستخدمه
شكرا يا رومانى ​


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2010)

*اه هسمح اكيد
بس هديله نتايج خبراتي واكون مراقبه عليه وعارفه بيعمل ايه 
سؤال جريء وجميل
ميرسي ليك*


----------



## النهيسى (9 مايو 2010)

لو عرفت تقرب الأولاد لربنا والتناول والأعتراف والصلاه

وأعطائهم الأرشاد .... لا تخاف عليهم من أى شر


لأننا هنمى فيهم الضمير​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 مايو 2010)

*راي نفس راي الاستاذ النهيسي 
سؤال مهم 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 مايو 2010)

اه عادي يستعملوها هما ليهم عقل برضه و يقدروا يميزوا

بس اما يكبروا شويه مش و هما اطفال

سلام و نعمه


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> وليه لا اكيد هوافق بس تحت متابعه



شكرا علي مرورك الجميل 
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 مايو 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *يا عالم مش يمكن النت والكمبيوتر يبقى حاجه قديمه اووووووووووى ويجى الاحدث منه
> بس اكيد هسمحلهم لانى لو رفضت هيستخدموه من ورايا وطبعا هيكون فى رقابه من بعيد لبعيد
> *​



لا ممكن يحصل تحديث بس يبقي قديم لا لسه بدري اوي 

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل 

​


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا بقى اولادي بيدخلو النت عادي *
> 
> *وبدخل معاهم اوقات وبشوف بيكلمو مين واساسا انا بعمل دايما*
> 
> ...



شكرا علي الايفاده الجميله وربنا يبارك خدمتك يا استاذ بسم الصليب 

​


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> ااااااه طبعا هسمح لهم بأستخدام النت طالما مش هيستخدمه فى حاجة مش كويسة بالاضافة الى متابعتى لييييييه
> ليه أمانع وانا هكون بستخدمه
> شكرا يا رومانى ​




شكرا علي مرورك الجميل يا مرمر 

​


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *اه هسمح اكيد
> بس هديله نتايج خبراتي واكون مراقبه عليه وعارفه بيعمل ايه
> سؤال جريء وجميل
> ميرسي ليك*



شكرا علي مرورك الجميل يا ميرو وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## mora22 (9 مايو 2010)

هسمح بارادتى احسن مااسمح غصبا عنى بس لازم رقيب علشان ميستخدمهوش فى حاجه غلط
​


----------



## kalimooo (9 مايو 2010)

يابني هو تفتكر بعد كم سنة لما يكبروا

ها تقدر تكلمهم بالعصر اللي جاي

ها يضربوك صدقيني

المبادىء والقيم بتخلص شوية شوية..

احنا هنا وصلنالها الحالة دي

نديكم فرصة

ههههههههههههههههههههه

كم سنة اضافية

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكور يا باشا
بس هو دة اللي بيحصل واللي ها يحصل

ها تيجي ناس تتكلم بالتربية ومش عارف ايه

كله باطل

التقدم بياكل من الفضيلة

ربنا يستر


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 مايو 2010)

mora22 قال:


> هسمح بارادتى احسن مااسمح غصبا عنى بس لازم رقيب علشان ميستخدمهوش فى حاجه غلط
> ​


شكرا علي مرورك الجميل 
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> يابني هو تفتكر بعد كم سنة لما يكبروا
> 
> ها تقدر تكلمهم بالعصر اللي جاي
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه عندك حق بس نتفاهم براحه معاهم 

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل يا كليمو ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 مايو 2010)

طبعا اوافق مع متاابعة 

ميرسى للموضوع رومانى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روماني زكريا (10 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> طبعا اوافق مع متاابعة
> 
> ميرسى للموضوع رومانى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا علي مرورك يا سندريلا ​


----------



## rana1981 (10 مايو 2010)

*اي طبعا بسمح انه بدخول  النت بس اكيد تحت اشرافي*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل يا رنا​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يونيو 2010)

> من خلال تجربتك الشخصيه في عالم النت والشبكات العنكبوتيه هل تسمح لاولادك مستقبلا باستخدام النت ...؟؟




اه و ماله عادي يعني

اذا كانوا اهالينا الجيل القديم المقفل سمح لنا يبقي احنا ما نسمحش

ليه يعني احنا عايشين بانهي زمن؟؟؟


----------



## philanthropist (25 فبراير 2015)

اه طبعا هوافق لان التكنولوجيا او اي حاجة في حياتنا عموما هي سلاح ذو حدين  زي السكينة اللي ممكن نجهز بيها اكل نفيد الناس و ممكن ندبح بيها ناس و نحرق قلب اهلهم انا بستخدم التكنولوجيا استخدام صحيح يفيدهم و يفيد الناس


----------



## انت مهم (2 مارس 2015)

طبعا اسمحلهم مهو مينفعش اعارض وهما شايفيني انا بدخله...واكيد بالمراقبه والصلاه من اجلهم الرب يحميهم من كل شي لا يليق بهم كاولاد الرب
موضوع وسؤال جميل جدا شكراااااااااااا


----------



## كليماندوس (13 مارس 2015)

و اليوم و بعد مضى 4 سنوات " تقريبا على هذا الموضوع - لا ينفع هذا التساؤل الآن - لان النت اصبح " اساسى " ليس للدراسة و متابعه سواء الدروس و المحاضرات و الدراسات العليا - لكن اصبح اساسى فى الحياه كولها
فلو حاولت المنع سوف لا تستجيب متطلبات الحياه 
و اذا الغرض الدعوه للحذر من تبعات النت - فليس امامنا سوى ان يكون شخص يسوع امام ناظرينا كما قال رب المجد ( يا إبنى إعطنى قلبك و عيناك تنظرإليا ..) ليكون ربنا اولا فى حيانتا - و بالطبع هناك عدو الخير زائرا ملتمسا من يبتلعه ولا منقذ ...
و كما للنت سلبيات - فهناك ايضا الايجابيات ...
المهم طريقة و هدف إلاستخدام


----------

